# CFIDS or CFS and Fibromyalgia and Multiple chemical sensitivity illnesses



## sheridragonflys (Aug 28, 2012)

My husband and I both have CFS along with Fibromyalgia and neuropathy...and multiple chemical sensitivity illness..over15 years diagnosed in the usa by a young internist...which was rare at the time to even find someone who believed in the illness..we had been sick with it for 10 years or more..panic and anxiety and depression come with CFS and or both illnessesFatigue that feels as if you are melting into the floorno good sleep restless legs at timesrashes, infectionsIBSblood pressure dropping after eating, feeling faint...orthostatic intolerance is what that is calledbrain fogshort term memory problemschest tightness and also short of breathchest pain do you have pain and aching in the legs , arms and shoulder blade areasif so then you may have fibromyalgia also..they go together many timesboth illnesses.A book that helped me years ago was called Running on Empty ..you might google that book ...You need to find a rheumatologist that sees patients with CFIDS or CFS..only see someone who has a patient or many with it..They will know what to ask you and look for...keep a diary daily...carry it with you to each doctors appt..keep a copy of your office visit documentaion at home in a file for the future..keep a copy of your notes you take each time and your diary..at home too.Sheridragoflys


----------

